# Spitfire grand cimbalom - amazing new demo by piyatut “bill” hemstapat



## Synesthesia (Jan 23, 2013)

*THE DEFINITIVE GRAND CIMBALOM*

Young Queen Of The East - Piyatut “Bill” Hemstapat
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Grand%20Cimbalom/The%20Young%20Queen%20of%20the%20East.mp3[/mp3]

Andy B demo: Ice Storm!
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Cimbalom_AB_IceStorm.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Grand Cimbalom/The Young Queen of the East.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Grand Cimbalom/The Young Queen of the East.mp3

First there was the Harp, then the Harpsichord, and now Spitfire are please to introduce the *Cimbalom* to this family of definitive VIs. 

The *Cimbalom* is a concert hammered dulcimer: a type of chordophone composed of a large, trapezoidal box with metal strings stretched across its top. It is a musical instrument popularized in Hungary and commonly found throughout central and eastern Europe. The cimbalom is played by striking two beaters against the strings. The steel treble strings are arranged in groups of 4 and are tuned in unison. The bass strings which are over-spun with copper, are arranged in groups of 3 and are also tuned in unison.

The *Cimbalom* has been used in many film scores over the years: famously *John Barry* used it in the title theme for the film *The Ipcress File*, as well as in the main theme of the 1971 TV series *The Persuaders!*. But it’s most famous, and coolest use was probably on the 1994 *Portishead* track “*Sour Times*” - an example of how the instrument can be used as a mournful exotic sound not just it’s often stereotypical use against East European backdrops, spy intrigue and cold war thrillers.

Aside from being an amazing featured or solo instrument, it is also great as a textural element; doubling pianos and other tuned percussion instruments, it is particularly interesting in unison with pizzicato passages. A fantastic new colour for your palette and with this level of deep sampling, something that can sit proud and exposed in your mixes, and honestly and realistically express the emotion of your composition.



Spitfire are delighted to present *Greg Knowles* playing his *Grand Cimbalom* in the hall at *Air Studios, London*, one of the greatest recording studios in the world. Sampled with 4 round robins and 2 dynamics as single hits, and of course the characteristic tremolando.

Recorded through the finest mics via Neve “Montserrat” pre-amps and Prism AD converters. The *Spitfire Cimbalom* joins our Harpsichord and Harp as the definitive VI in its class. The Cimbalom is presented with* 4 mic positions* (Close, Tree, Ambient, Outriggers) and is designed to be used in conjunction with a *full version of Kontakt 4.2.4 or Kontakt 5.* (This will not work with the free Kontakt Player.)

To find out more go https://www.spitfireaudio.com/grand-cimbalom (HERE.)


----------



## matolen (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Awesome! :D


----------



## 667 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Sounds really nice, grabbing for sure!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Bought, downloaded, installed and already using it in a cue. Another amazing VI from Spitfire! Congrats.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

I've been waiting for a good cimbalom since I first listened to the "Curious Case of Benjamin Button" soundtrack by Desplat, great work!


----------



## Lukas K (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Sounds lovely!

However, I don't quite understand why did you choose to sample 4 round robins and only 2 dynamics? I wonder if it's expressive enough, even for some delicate piano playing.

The thing is, I already own Moldova Concert Cimbalom with 3 dynamic layers, 3 different mallets, pizzicato and harmonics articulations, plus clusters and effects, BUT the fact that this is "made by Spitfire Audio" is definitely tempting.

Is there any chance you'll make some vol. 2 with more advanced stuff in the future or this is it?

The last question, is it possible to combine this launch promo price with an EDU discount?

Thanks and good luck!

Lukas


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Exceptional, as always !!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Purchased! Love the sound


----------



## doctornine (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

You had me at THE PERSUADERS.


----------



## matolen (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Ordered as well, hooray!


----------



## JMDNYC (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

For my first film score I rented a climbalom and had to figure out how to play it by pasting post-it notes on the various strings telling me what note it was. It was such a pain I never did it again. Needless to say, I bought this the second I got the announcement.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*



Lukas K @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> However, I don't quite understand why did you choose to sample 4 round robins and only 2 dynamics? I wonder if it's expressive enough, even for some delicate piano playing.



I'm wondering this too!



> The last question, is it possible to combine this launch promo price with an EDU discount?



That's not possible, the edu discount is a coupon, and the launch promo price already has a coupon on it. So it's one or the other. Basically the same price anyways! 

W


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

We did some tests and felt this was enough for the instrument. Our prices relate directly to the cost of production, what you're suggesting would add possibly another third to the price tippin the VI over the hundred dollar mark. We weigh up the options and feel this services expectations best on all fronts.

But more importantly once you play it I think these concerns will evaporate..... It's an absolute blinder.

EDU discounts available after promo period ends as always. We need to pay our musicians something off the back end!

Hope everyone's enjoying it.... has anyone tried pitching it down a couple of octaves hitting a low note very very hard, adding a lot of splosh and doubling with one of the Darwins... Ouch! It sounds like the devil clipping his toenails!


----------



## shakuman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Awesome! grabbing for sure.. o=?


----------



## reid (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Been using this today on a bunch of stuff, and love the earthy, dark tone it has. No issues with lack of dynamics or rr becoming repetitive - good, intuitive design behind the tremolo function. And a killer price - what's not to like? :mrgreen:


----------



## synapse21 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Bought this this morning - can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Niah (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds fantastic guys ! Good to know that you are also giving us these cool instruments.

Just a correction though Portishead didn't actually used the cimbalom they sampled the beginning of "Danube Incident" composed by Lalo Schifrin for the mission impossible TV series.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkVGfVXPy18


----------



## david robinson (Jan 24, 2013)

excellent, using it now. j.


----------



## rpmusic (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Purchased this yesterday and all I can say is, "bravo!" What a great instrument. And for anyone concerned about the dynamics...2 dynamics works beautifully on this instrument. Well done, guys!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

And thanks for that clarification Niah!


----------



## stargazer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*



Lukas K @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> The thing is, I already own Moldova Concert Cimbalom with 3 dynamic layers, 3 different mallets, pizzicato and harmonics articulations, plus clusters and effects, BUT the fact that this is "made by Spitfire Audio" is definitely tempting.



Any "Purchuaders" compared this to the Precisionsound Moldova Concert Cimbalom, the Boulder Sounds Hammered Dulcimer Trilogy or the Project SAM one?


----------



## stargazer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*

Nevermind, downloading right now! :D


----------



## Lukas K (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period!!*



stargazer @ 4.2.2013 said:


> Nevermind, downloading right now! :D



Haha :D I'm afraid I'll do the same soon.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period ENDS 6th FEB 8pm GMT!!*

Hi everyone - 

Last chance to grab the Cimbalom at the bargain release price:

*DISCOUNT PERIOD ENDS 6th FEB at 8PM GMT (12 MIDDAY PST) !!!!! *


Thanks!

Paul :D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! 25% discount period ENDS 6th FEB 8pm GMT!!*

It's a gorgeous tone guys. Can I make a request though? I really miss a soft layer for the rolls. Its tone begs to be played sparsely, bags of atmosphere, and I long for that gentle soft rolling rumbling sound to just ease in and out of the long decays. Right now the rolls kind of barrel in, I find it quite artificial at low CC1 values (but it works great at the higher end).

Anyway, thought I'd ask - it may not be possible but a 1.1 with soft rolls would make it truly sublime imo. Cheers guys.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! Andy B demo - Ice Storm..!*

Just want to draw your attention to this awesome new demo sent into us that showcases the Grand Cimbalom alongside Albion, Sable and our Orchestral Percussion range. I think some of the woodwinds maybe from other devs but hope you join me in congratulating Bill on on a great piece of work!

THE YOUNG QUEEN OF THE EAST - Piyatut “Bill” Hemstapat

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Grand%20Cimbalom/The%20Young%20Queen%20of%20the%20East.mp3[/mp3]

Non Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Grand Cimbalom/The Young Queen of the East.mp3

Website: http://www.billpiyatuth.com

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/spiralbill


----------



## mk282 (Jul 7, 2014)

Non-flash link not working :(


----------



## tmm (Jul 7, 2014)

Great composition, and the mix itself is just as impressive!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 7, 2014)

mk282 @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> Non-flash link not working :(



It's working for me?


----------



## mk282 (Jul 7, 2014)

Now it's working. Didn't work before... 

Oh well! Neat demo.


----------



## mmendez (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! Andy B demo - Ice Storm..!*

How did I miss this when it was announced? Sounds amazing, ordered and waiting for the download to show up in the library manager.

Miguel


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! Andy B demo - Ice Storm..!*

(psst - would still pay more for some soft rolls - great tone but I long for the soft rolls....)


----------



## HardyP (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE RELEASE -- GRAND CIMBALOM!! Andy B demo - Ice Storm..!*

whow… nice music !


----------

